# On then next animal crossing, what would you want/expect?



## xLittleDreamsx (May 17, 2015)

Ok so 
I imagine your character being president or ruling more land or something like that.
I imagine you being able to choose your town layout other than it being at random when you first enter the game
I imagine planes instead of trains!
I imagine choosing where your villagers can move
I imagine NOT HAVING A PWP LIMIT!
I imagine having a bigger villager limit


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 17, 2015)

-President is a bit much. Maybe more abilities as mayor? 

-I think we'll get to choose from more layouts at most. If we got to create our own town layout, there'd be so much of the same thing.

-That's a nice modern aspect. I like it.

-Maybe you could prebuild house/plots as a PWP, and when a villager moves in they'll redecorate it as their own? Kind of like an apartment or condos.

-Yeah, I don't see why the PWP's are so limited... .-.

-I kind of like ten, and can barely keep up with them as it is. I'd say 12 at most.


----------



## Toadette (May 17, 2015)

I would really like to be able to have more than 10 villagers.


----------



## doggaroo (May 17, 2015)

I like the randomness of Animal Crossing, I don't want that to change, but I would like more character customization options (height, weight, skin tone), more fruits, different trees to actually look different, more bush starts and flower types, new species of villagers, new shops (maybe a grocery store that only sells food items, or a hotel instead of campsite), more island tours, uses for gyroids, etc.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

All I ask is a Nintendo Network hub.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 17, 2015)

for your mayor to just chill in the mayor chair without isabelle harrassing you.


----------



## Enderwoman (May 17, 2015)

I'd like for them to take a bit more time to polish up the game. I love New Leaf, but there are plenty of tiny details that irk me and I feel could be improved in the next game. I'd like money bags to hold more than 99,000 bells, I want to be able to stack fruit while managing a closet, there should be a closet in retail, a mark to let you know what bugs/fish you've donated to the museum, stuff like that. Re-tail should also give you a warning if you're selling an unorderable item, that would be pretty nice.

I would also like the moving mechanics in the game to be totally overhauled. I want to be able to decide where Villagers plot their houses instead of just letting them plop it anywhere, or at the very least let me set designated points where they can put their houses or just have it be like the original and have specific points where houses are put.
Villagers shouldn't be able to move away in your absence. Trust me, this would quell a ton of needless anxiety that this game causes when you don't play it for a while. Can we at least make it so our favorite Villagers can't move out? It seems like the game is designed around the assumption that you will regularly cycle through Villagers and not get attached to any of them. That is pretty dumb, Nintendo.
Being punished for not playing the game is already the most nonsensical punishment, and its even worse when Villagers move away. 

I'd like a surefire way to make Villagers move out. I don't care what it is, but if I want a Villager out of my town then he or she should be GONE. Or at the very least they could get rid of the ugly and unpopular Villagers...can't they do a poll or something?

Character customization should not be as cryptic as it is, because if you aren't using a guide then you have no clue what your character will turn out like. Why not have it like, every other game in existence with character customization and just let you see your character as you are customizing them? Is that too much to ask? It'd also be nice if you could just change your face too, since you can already change your hair and eye color. 

Winter should be a few weeks shorter, I feel like it overstays its welcome a bit.

More customization with Public Works Projects would be nice, like the ability to rotate them. I'd also like to be able to tear down the Coffee House, Police Station, Reset Center and Campsite if I want to. Any progress made with the Coffee House can simply resume if you choose to rebuild it.

I'd like to be able to move my house.

There should be some stuff to do at night, because nothing is really open. Though, I guess its kind of clever since if its really late you should probably be sleeping, but still.

I'd like to enact multiple ordinances at once, the tradeoff could be a boosted fee or something.

And finally, I want foreign holidays. I hate missing out on Holidays from other countries.

Also, if the Wii U version isn't as pretty as the Animal Crossing track in Mario Kart 8 I will be very disappointed.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 19, 2015)

In addition to what Enderwoman said, I'd also like to be able to change your character's name at the post office or town hall.  If you're the mayor, I think you should be able to change the town name, too.  I've reset a few towns because, after awhile, I didn't like the town name or the name of my mayor or the place that I put my mayor's house.  I shouldn't have to reset my entire game, or even my entire house as a side character, just because I regret decisions made early in the game.


----------



## Enderwoman (May 19, 2015)

Another thing about character customization that really irritates me is the lack of a way to make your skin color darker by default. I'm pretty certain colored Animal Crossing players would like to make their characters their skin color from the start without having to keep their tan up all the time. You should just be able to change your skin color to whatever you want whenever you want.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2015)

I think a loooot of people are gonna want skin colour options from the beginning and not have to frickin tan all the time! Also, i would love to see more kinds of animals! I think red pandas, bats, and different breeds of dogs would be nice too! And the power to put pwps, trees and bushes where ever you want would be a dream! (For the people who refuse to do the hack, of course lol) but i would also love to have more than one save file so you can have more than one town on a cartridge !!!


----------



## Chupidun (May 19, 2015)

Maybe more realism from the animals. It's something to be improved, I know, but it would be nice that they could swim, buy items, throw trash on the ground...

Imagine going to the shop and seeing that neighbour you hate buying some exclusive item you have been looking for ages. I think it would add some realism (more) to the game


----------



## Soggyhands (May 20, 2015)

- I wish I could be able to choose my layout from the start, or something similar to that. Even if this doesn't happen, you should allow players to choose their grass design or small things like that.
- When choosing your map, there's a left beach and a right beach, with four maps. That makes me think that your town is 1/4 of a big island. I think it would be cool to be able to purchase more land towards end-game so you have more to do.
- The option to choose where a villager resides.
- More character customization for your Mayor.
- Move your tent at the beginning of the game if you decide to change it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

Soggyhands said:


> - I wish I could be able to choose my layout from the start, or something similar to that. Even if this doesn't happen, you should allow players to choose their grass design or small things like that.
> - When choosing your map, there's a left beach and a right beach, with four maps. That makes me think that your town is 1/4 of a big island. I think it would be cool to be able to purchase more land towards end-game so you have more to do.
> - The option to choose where a villager resides.
> - More character customization for your Mayor.
> - Move your tent at the beginning of the game if you decide to change it.



You could make the four corners of the map represent one season each!! OH! OH! OH! OH! Or you could make it like the Four Corners State Borders! OH! OH! OH! OH! Or maybe the Four Elements from the Avatar mythos!



Spoiler: Or, if you're like me...



You could make it like each of the four main Cult of Personality Flipnote Arcs.


----------



## Moose716 (May 24, 2015)

- able to make plots where animals live
- biome towns (ex: tundra)
- manta rays. everywhere


----------



## Astro Cake (May 24, 2015)

Skin color options. Also I guess more dialogue.


----------



## Shay10 (May 24, 2015)

I'd want more storage, a museum part only for gyroids,the ability to talk to Japanese people via keyboard( hiragana or katakana), trading fish and bugs with friends,and more interactive objects.


----------



## spiffys (May 24, 2015)

another vote for skin color! most of us were disappointed when that wasn't available from the get-go in new leaf (myself included).

it would be nice if there were more varied lines of dialogue too. i know this may be asking for a lot, but the game feels a bit more staler than wild world. i feel like there was more personality in the writing back then you know? 

it would be great if players could make models of their own public works projects too and upload them. perhaps an online hub mayors/players could visit in real time and put up their projects for sale to get a cut of bells that get directly deposited to their bank account? that would be really swell.

i want a bigger focus on player interaction this time around!


----------



## Cyrene (May 24, 2015)

I'd like to see a refresh button in the train station so that you don't have to go through that super long process of talking to monkey and having to save. That's about it really, I'd definitely like to see a bit more events and more villager interaction with the world.


----------



## Le Ham (May 25, 2015)

--


----------



## Hulaette (May 26, 2015)

How about being able to steal things from your villagers houses? Like you break in with an axe and brutally murder that one villager you hate and than break into Tom Nooks store and cut off his head and put his head on a stick in front of the Town hall. *LMFAO!*


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 26, 2015)

I like the playground pwp's, but I wish they had more.Imagine a cute little swing set. It gently swings back and forth when you or a villager sits on it. Or a slide that you can actually slide down on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A cute lemonade stand pwp.


----------



## tsukune_713 (May 26, 2015)

id like for it to change the view from way over head to somewhat closer to the view you have on the animal crossing course on mk8, and of course for things to look similar to how they were on that course too. 
i want more trees and flowers and cross breeding 
more personalities for the villagers and more dialogue too
and possibly a few more choices for town layout at start xD


----------



## -Lumi- (May 26, 2015)

On the next Animal Crossing game I really want more freedom with placing PWP's. I would still want to be Mayor, as I really like that aspect, so I would still want PWP's. I just wish I could change the direction of PWP's and place them _wherever_ I please. I also would like the PWP limit to be gone. I want to place a lot of streetlights! ;_;

Secondly, I want the ability to place all of my villagers houses. I know you can kind of do that right now, via plot resetting, but I would much prefer it if Isabelle would notify me the day a villager was moving in and let my pick where there house should go. This way there wouldn't be any issues of lost hybrids or perfect fruit trees, or horrid placements keeping me from displaying bridges. ;_;

Thirdly I would want the villager limit to be gone!  This is wishful thinking, since it's not possible hahaha. I just wish I could have more villagers! At least 20. ;_;

And lastly, I want the ability to kick out villagers! >~< There are some villagers that I just don't want in my town and I hate having to wait for them to ask to move, then have them back out of moving... it's a hassle. I just want to be able to boot them out of my town hahah.


----------

